
  Camtweet Does Justin.tv Live On Twitter  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/10/camtweet-does-justintv-live-on-twitter/
======
davepeck
In the sage words of Samantha Bee:

"My Stalker just Grunted on my Twitter!"

(For context, try this video:
[http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=219519...](http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=219519&title=twitter-
frenzy) )

